# What is the finest sandpaper you've used?



## Sivers (Feb 20, 2009)

*What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*

Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.

Now I knew all this was a good deal because it was a cast off from the manufacturing process so something isn't quite right. But we make really high end sandpaper, you don't roll into the building center and pick this stuff up, it is a prmium brand and is normally priced much higher than your average sandpaper.

I'm currently refinishing a rocking chair that was rescued from the roadside, it was time to go to 200. I finally got to open my new case of what I thought was 200 grit sanding discs to finish off some of the larger spots. Pull our the first sheet and realize something is wrong….it feels like wax paper. A close inspection of a few other sheets shows the same thing. (Would they really sell employees sandpaper without the sand?) I examined the case and realized what I thought was 600 units of 200 grit was actually 200 of 600 grit. 600 grit? Really? I didn't know there was such a thing. A quick search at my local home building center showed a finest grit of 240 available. I've purchased 360 at a marine store to wet sand my boat once before. But this is twice as fine….So this whole experience has raised a few questions….

1. Who uses 600 grit sandpaper? And what are they using it for?
2. What am I going to do with a lifetime supply of this stuff?


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


I've used it on solid surface counter tops. You might check with a granite guy too.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


I sand up to 600 grit on some stuff that I turn. I usually go to 1500 for sharpening my chisels and plane blades. But I use about four sheets of each in a year - 200 sheets should last you awhile!


----------



## Konquest (Dec 20, 2008)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


I use 600 grit wet/dry paper quite a bit to knock the dust nibs off a piece between coats of finish.


----------



## StevenAntonucci (Aug 14, 2007)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


I usually start at 220 and sand up to 1200-2000 grit. I am a turner.

600 doesn't last very long and loads easily, so be ready to use it "once" and throw it away. You got a great deal.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


When I am using shellac, I give a light sanding between coats with 400-600 grit sand paper


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


I'll also go up to 2000 with turning, also the Micro Mesh pads which go to 12000!

FWW had an article some years back about going up to 2000 (wet/dry) for a supersmooooth finish.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


I'll use up to 2500 grit when sharpening blades, and will use 400/600 between layers when finishing.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


In French polishing I use 400 or 600 grit with baby oil to smooth the surface between sessions. It's hard to tell if there is any grit left or if it's still new, when you are using it wet.

In doing my Corian counter top I went up to 3000 grit. My wife didn't want a higher polish.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


I use 600 for final sanding of my topcoat finishes. In sharpening chisels I generally go up to 2000. I have used 2000 for a super fine finish but this is overkill for most of my work. I simply did it to see if I could tell the difference between my usual 600 grit final sanding and the 2000 grit. To be honest I really could not feel any difference in the finish. But it was an interesting exercise.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


In my work I use up to 8000 grit. (Not wood working) 600 grit is an excellant surface polishing for some finishes.


----------



## TraumaJacques (Oct 25, 2008)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


With Scary sharp I usually start at 600 and go up to 2000 + when I can find it. It was likely designed for the automotive industry ( body work). Keep it and use it between coats of finishes.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


I have a series of glass plates with wet/dry sandpaper attached with 3M77 adhesive. I start with 50 grit, and then go up through 80, 120, 220, 320, 400, 600, 800, and 1200. It's somewhat difficult to find all these grits locally, so I usually stock up whenever I visit Highland Woodworking in Atlanta.

Using a Veritas MKII honing guide this is the "system" that I use to refurbish neglected or chipped chisels and plane irons and to give the initial sharpening to new "unhoned" chisels and plane irons.

My sharpening thereafter is usually done on the wetstones.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


600 is not bad to start when leveling a finish.

I tend to start at 500 (its what I have the most of) then goto steel wool (0000), then you can rub with rottenstone and finally a car buffing compound meant for show cars like a good Meguires.

Make that baby shine.

Honestly all else being equal the difference between a moderately priced piece of furniture (not talking cheap china veneered stuff here) and an expensive piece is the labor cost in doing a perfect finish.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


I've used up to 12000 

Rockler has these, and these that go that high. I have the rectangular foam pads in the first link, and have used them on my mini lathe. They go from 1500 to 12k, and they'll bring medium and harder woods to a plastic-like shine even before the finish. Pen turners seem to be a real target market. The highest ones feel like ultra fine spongy emery boards that sometimes come with beauty kits. You can't even feel the abrasive a few levels before 12k. It feels more like slippery, soft rubber. The "More Info" tabs at each link gives a lot more about uses and intentions. Here are mine:


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


I think 600 would be great to knock the shine off a finish that you wanted matte. We like matte finishes, I normally run up to at least 400 before my final coat, and I generally hit it with a super-fine steel wool to take the shine off at the end, but 600 would be in that ballpark.

Like others I've used 2000 when finishing metal, before I went to the rouge in cotton. Probably should have gone to 4000 wet, 'cause that buffing with rouge took a while.


----------



## ccpenco (Feb 19, 2009)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


I use the 600 grit to pre-finish some of my turnings, and as part of the sharpening process on some of my chisels


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


Up to 1500 to polish ebony. Usually use jewlers rouge though.


----------



## Sivers (Feb 20, 2009)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


Yeah I figured since I had it I may as well try it between coats of finish on my endgrain cutting board. It left a beautiful finish, polished look to it. I thought I might be going overboard going with 600 but doesn't sound that way. Only 199 sheets to go!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


I use up to 2000 for may chisels on my work sharp and up to 1200 for end grain to help keep the stain from penetrating to much.

Jim


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


600 is good for leveling finishes. I go up to P4000 with Abralon pads for final rubbing out shellac/lacquer/varnish.
Much better and less messy than pumice and rottenstone.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


I normally don't use anything beyond 400 grit for wood but will use up to 2000 grit for sharpening. I get mine from micromark.com. They have a lot of modeling supplies so they have fine stuff for plastics and metals. They have mini lathes, mini carving tools, sanders; anything you can think of for small projects. I have used jewelers rouge for polishing and honing too, but I think Brasso metal polish is even finer. I pour a little Brasso on a piece of manila folder which is laid on top of a piece of flat glass and drag the already sharpened tool (via the "scary sharp" system) across it on both sides a few times and it really refines the edge. I found that paper tears too easy to use with brasso, plastic or just the glass surface doesn't work because the tool squeegees the brasso, and anything thicker or softer than the manila folder will allow the tool edge to sink in and round it over a bit. Anyway, I'm sure this stuff is at least a few thousand grit based off the results.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Sivers said:


> *What is the finest sandpaper you've used?*
> 
> Alright, I was visiting the company headquarters last year. While wandering through headquarters trying to get back to my car I happened accross the company store. In the back corner was a set of wire shelves loaded top to bottom with stacks of sandpaper. With a price at 2cent per sheet or 200 for 1$ (Something like that) I quickly grabbed a massive 3-4 inch pile of sheets. They also had some sandpaper for 5" orbital disc sanders. They were 4$ per case. Can't beat that price! I quickly grabbed a case and headed out.
> 
> ...


I use 600 grit on all of my box tops, table tops, and other wide/flat surfaces. Its amazing the glass-like feeling you can get, especially from really hard woods like birch. Its also great for sharpening tools.

Usually 600 and up (1200, 1500, 2000, 3500… etc) is what they call "wet/dry" sandpaper because it is usually made for the automotive industry for finishing cars and between layers of automotive paint. So one thing you can do is take a piece of tempered glass, wet the surface, and lay the sandpaper on top of it. It will stick to the glass and be perfectly flat. Then spray the top of the sandpaper again with water. Now use it like a sharpening stone.

It wears out quickly but since the sheet of paper is much larger than a stone you can go over different parts of it. As it wears out it becomes like an even finer grit so when you are done you have a razer sharp edge.


----------

